# new 72 gallon bow front



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i went to petco, my local petco is actually really well maintianed since the guys that run this fish department actually know what they are doing and care, so any way i got my usual 24 feeders and waslooking around and they were having a 20% off sale for all tanks and stands in the store. So i found a 72 gallon bow front combo that would normally go for 500, with the 20% off it was 400 but i talked them down to 350 for the tank stand and versa tops.. i think i got a good deal, what do youy guys think?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

more pics


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

more


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

acrylic or glass?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> acrylic or glass?


 its a AGA (all glass)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well its beem 7 - 8 months since i got the tank and here it is now, its kind of off topic since its a marine tank but anyway..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

bringing back a dead topic huh?









it looks pretty sweet and you got a good deal on it... what fish are in it?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> bringing back a dead topic huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i was kind of bored so i figured id bring back the dead and show what progress has been done in a 8 months

theres a snow flake moray eel, two damsels, a trigger fish, a clarki clown, and a wrasse but i cant get a posative id on it, the LFS said it was a bumphead but there never sold in the fish hobby because they grow to about 30 - 40 inchs, another place has sold them id'd as a spie tooth parot but i havent found any other source to back up that ID, ive also post pics of it on several marine fish forums and no one has been able to positively id it..


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

awesome


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice man


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice, great deal on that bow front would love to have one of those


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice set up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a great set-up









Since this thread is alive and kicking once again, itshould be in the proper forum:
*_Moved to Saltwater Forum_*


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow that is a cool fish, I cant id it, but it does look like a wrasse/filefish combo.
Nice work on the tank as well.


----------

